# Backyard bird of prey. Warning! Graphic image.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello,
So yesterday I was standing at the sink in my kitchen and happend to look out the window to the backyard and noticed a hawk sitting on my fence with a dead bird under its talons. It sat there for at least 45 minutes eating while I did my thing and then I went to get my new camera, attached my zoom lens and took a few shots through the dinig room window. I tried to get a better shot from the kitchen door but when he saw me he took off with his meal in hand.

Not the best shot but this is the best I could do from inside the house.
--
Paul


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Paul, are you serious?!!!!!!!!! to call it "Warning! Graphic image."

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

sig said:


> Paul, are you serious?!!!!!!!!! to call it "Warning! Graphic image."


Just in case young children or easily offended people are curious.
--
Paul


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice shot

My mom has an eagle that keeps landing on her balcony railing. He takes off if you move, so no pictures yet. Funny as hell watching her cats prowl like they stand a chace of taking it down (patio door in the way too! Lol)

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

That's pretty awesome, dude! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Great shot Paul!!!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys.

My backyard is always busy with birds since I have a couple of bird feeders and a few evergreens which are home to lots of the little guys. 

At least once a month we get a hawk land on the fence and a few times we've found the remains of a bird.
--
Paul


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice picture you post there Paul. I love taking picture of birds too.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

It is what they are , nice shot bro....


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice picture, perhaps someone who is more familiar birds will chime in with species ID. I've met owners of hawks and eagles who use them for rabbits and small game.....definitely do not want to be on the receiving end of those talons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Cooper's Hawk. This individual is quite lightly coloured on the breast. These are regulars behind my backyard. I love watching them swoop down on Starlings or battling it out for the space on the hydro poles with Red Tails


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

Awwww...you beat me to it! Full adult Cooper's it is! I have some experience in wildlife rehab, and Cooper's Hawks are craaaa-aaaazy...


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

nice shot! 

when i useto live at my moms house, i had a pet green cheeked conure parrot. on a nice day my mom would move his cage outside so he can get some nice fresh air. one day i was sitting near him outside on my laptop, when he started to squak in a weird way..i thought nothing of it. 

about a minuite later a hawk swoops down and smashes into the cage, the parrot gets scared and falls to the bottom, but the hawk gets his foot/talons stuck in the cage, both birds are freaking out. i run over, grab the hawk's leg, pull it out of the cage and i get a nice bite on my forearm. got a nice 4 inch long, about 1/2 inch deep laceration. those birds don't fuck around..lol


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Holy hawk story! 

We get a sharp-shinned hawk at the bird feeder from time to time. . .


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Flexin5, hope you got a scar out of it to tell the story.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Riceburner said:


> Flexin5, hope you got a scar out of it to tell the story.


lol unfortunally not, since i work at the hospital they called in the plastic surgon to do my stitches and years of cocoa butter have faded it pretty good. also color i go darker in the summer and lighter in the winter so it's pretty gone now. i think i have a pic somewhere but i have to find it, it was before the digital camera era..haha


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice i once seen one make a kill wish i had a video cam or an iphone back then.

Was on a balcony having a smoke was one on the railing on the floor below it sat there for a good 5 mins then all the sudden looked like it died probably dropped 10 floors before its wings came out then Bam it grabbed a piggeon and flew into a tree. We could see feather falling from the tree for a bit. 

Was so cool like a real life national geographic episode lol


----------

